# Just Joined



## Ron B (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello all. Just bought a 2008 23KRS yesterday and joined the forum today. Will pick the camper up in a couple days once the check has cleared. We have been full-timing the last 5 years. We had an 09 37' Cameo fifth wheel. Sold it last week, YEA! We bought a park model in Casa Grande, AZ where we spend the winters. Bought the Outback to travel in in the summer. We have a Harley that is 94" long and the inside width of the Outback is 92". Am taking the bike tomorrow to try and load. The camper is about an hour away from here. I hope it will fit diagonally. Anyone have experience with this and tips on loading?
Thanks:
Ron


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome! I responded to your questions on your other thread.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Could not help but notice you went from a 2009 37 foot fifth-wheel to a 2008, I believe, 23 footer. Most upsize after a few years but it appears you downsized. Was the 37' a bit much? The reason I ask is that I too entertained the idea of downsizing but it was going to cost too much and we had to give up more than we wanted.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers!!


----------

